# Swine Flu, lets look @ the numbers.



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

There are 60 confirmed cases of Swine Flu in the U.S. Lets put this into perspective.

CDC: 36,000 Americans die each year, from (normal) flu-related illnesses.
USCB: There are currently 306,317,882 US Citizens. CITIZENS, thats LEGAL Citizens living in the U.S. This number does NOT include illegal residents, or visitors currently in the US.

Now, how many people in the U.S. have swine flu? 60. Sixty. 

Anybody remember the Bird Flu from last year? Some of you dont remember at all? Hmm.... Those of you who DO remember the bird flu, do any of you know anyone who died from it? No? Know anyone who even HAD the bird flu? No? Me either.... 

Now I'm not saying that the need for concearn is not there, wash your hands, buy some of that germ stuff to keep in your purse/car-truck/desk etc... But COME on people.............. Let's keep a reality check on things shall we? 

If you are woried:
1. Dont go to Mexico. 2. Stay away from people who have recently been in Mexico. 

1 in 5.1 million people, currently have the swine flu, again, that is only counting LEGAL U.S. citizens.


----------



## beavel (Jan 8, 2009)

60 people in all of USA small number and probably in a very dense area (same town or city). We have 12 cases up here reported in the Maritimes all in Nova Scotia.


----------



## kawa650 (Dec 19, 2008)

Did yall hear about the one that died (ive only heard of one) in the Houston, TX area that was FROM Mexico Me and the boss were talking about this today, its a sore subject for us being were so close to Mexico and plenty of there people are around here and Im sure most aren't legal.

Also on another note did you hear of the new Wal-Mart store in Houston that was built just for the "Hispanic" people, everything in Spanish...I thought the American language was English......I mean come on whats next??!!!


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

Wtf someone burn it down! i think the person who died was an infant if i heard the radio right


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

yes it was a toddler who had just came from mexico and was in brownsville tx. then went to a houston hospital. thats what i heard


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Exactly... so the death (Im sorry for the family) has nothing to do with the US or its Citizans, its just the media trying to get a rile out of everyone. The kid was here on vacation, he got sick IN mexico, came here, and he passed... So it's all in context, the media is just having a hay day w/ all this. Look at it this way. The media starts screaming FLU FLU, and what does everyone in the US do? They run to walmart and buy up flu medicine.... Putting more than normal $$ back into the economy..... And in walmarts pocket... I'm not saying its a conspiracy... I'm just saying........... 


On that note, come to think of it, Everyone who does not buy MIMB shirts and become a subscribing member has an %85 better chance of getting swine flu... Ya'll better start buying!


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

Whew, good thing I just ordered 4 of em. At least me and mine are protected!


----------



## kawa650 (Dec 19, 2008)

^^^ HAHA I guess its good that ive been a subscribed member and just bought 4 shirts too then!!!

It was a toddler,also


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

there are now 2 confirmed cases in alabama


----------



## TEXAN AVIATOR (Feb 25, 2009)

Well I was in San Luis Potosi, Mexico and got sick. When we got back to the states I went to our company doctor and they pulled me off the trip. I feel like **** (runny nose, cough, upset stomach, sore throat, and it's getting worse. I'm getting tested for swine tomorrow. I hope to God it's just a common cold but our Doctor seemed to think otherwise, but didn't have the test needed to find out if it's Swine flu. I guess it takes a few days to all out hit you.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

keep us posted bro


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

6 comfirmed cases in lafeyette la. kids in college coming back from spring break and 60 cases in metairie la which is the greater new orleans area. i think the only reason this may get more serious is b/c of spring break. so many kids went to mexico, they said you need to stay at least 6 feet from anyone coughing or sneezing. so...if you are walking in a mall or grocery how do you do that?????????


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

bayou_boy_22 said:


> they said you need to stay at least 6 feet from anyone coughing or sneezing. so...if you are walking in a mall or grocery how do you do that?????????



Get you a mask... lol..

OR dont go down isle w/ someone already on it.. lol


----------



## sandman7655 (Feb 18, 2009)

One more reason we need a wall.


----------



## Mall Crawler (Jan 13, 2009)

I dont know whether to believe it or not but I just got an e-mail that said there were 65 cases in the last 48 hours reported in New Orleans but it is not being made public knowledge because of Jazz Fest this weekend. 

I guess we will find out soon enough.


----------



## sandman7655 (Feb 18, 2009)

It wouldnt suprise me .they got to get it spread around good.


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

you've got a better chance of catching syphilis from a virgin than you do catching swine flu


----------



## beavel (Jan 8, 2009)

BigP said:


> you've got a better chance of catching syphilis from a virgin than you do catching swine flu


he speaks the truth. It happened to me :haha:


----------

